# Shaving Brush for my 16 yr olds Birthday



## Grizz (Jul 26, 2009)

The boy is always using my soaps/ brush and bowl for shaving. So I decided to make his own for him. The brush knot is 22mm silver tipped badger hair (extra fine). I had a friend cast the blank, I sent him 2 OSU Buckeye ball markers to put at the end of the handle. (Calebs a big Buckeye fan) The ‘Red’ didn’t come out the way I would have liked. But it still works. I turned the handle using a bottle stopper mandrel so it was fairly easy. the bowl is stainless steel and I bought him ‘Creme Brulei’ for his soap cake. Birthday is this tuesday.   Oh, the only tool I used was a lancer skew.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 26, 2009)

looks like a nice present.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great work, bet he will love it.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 26, 2009)

Very good, he will have that for years to come.  I make shaving brushes to, but i don`t provide the soap dish. i have seen the stands on the net, but not the dish. Can you tell me where you found them ?  Thanks,  Carl


----------



## theartist07 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great looking brush, does anyone have any idea on who carries the safety razor kits, i know i've saw them but don't remember where. Any help would greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Grizz (Jul 26, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Very good, he will have that for years to come.  I make shaving brushes to, but i don`t provide the soap dish. i have seen the stands on the net, but not the dish. Can you tell me where you found them ?  Thanks,  Carl



This where I purchased my basic supplies.  If you have a rough face, they have a almost pure glycerin soap puck that lathers well and is easy on the face.  (also notice the cost of brushes.  whew!)

http://www.classicshaving.com/Shave_Mugs_and_Bowls.html

Also, a bit less expensive you can go here for parts and all other stuff:

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_11


----------



## theartist07 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Grizz i found them here, http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522952/4008003.htm

Thanks again,
jim


----------



## RAdams (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice brush!


But instead of buying a metal bowl, why not cast and turn a matching bowl? Or in my case, i would prefer a mug, but either way. You could prolly get "The other OSU"  logo in the bottom. 


Sincerely, An Oklahoma State University fan!


----------



## Grizz (Jul 27, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Nice brush!
> 
> 
> But instead of buying a metal bowl, why not cast and turn a matching bowl? Or in my case, i would prefer a mug, but either way. You could prolly get "The other OSU"  logo in the bottom.
> ...



I thought about it, but was running out of time.  And I thought a block like that might be a bit costly.   With me being out of work right now.... I need to be a little cautious.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 27, 2009)

Anthony Turchetta of Pen Works sells the brushes, razor sets, stands, etc.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm jealous!  I always wanted to try Anthony's stuff, but I don't feel I'm up to the snuff.  Plus that's another serious addiction I don't need.


----------



## charliefrankston (Dec 20, 2009)

*My own Shaving mug*

Hey Grizz! im trying to make one for my son too! Ive brought the badger hair from a local dealer here in england now just trying to get the rest of it fixed up and sorted Ive actually bidding on an antique shaving mug too.

Im hoping for my set to look something like should I keep on going with the mini project, what you think mate anygood? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We shall whats happens though mate lol, hope he liked yours!!!


----------

